# Angel Fish Disease Help



## shammydab (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi, please can someone help me and tell me what disease my 2 Golden Angelfish have so i can give them the right medication,i thought it was hemorrhagic septicemia and did a five day treatment with MARACYN TWO without any success.The fish have a red line down their backs and red marks like blood under skin on either side of their snouts as seen in photo,the fish are still eating but don't swim around as much as they used to.Any help on finding out what the disease is would be most helpful!!!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Need you to answer some questions first.

1. What size of tank?

2. How long has the tank been set up?

3. What are your numbers for ammonia, nitrite, and nitriates? (actual numbers)

4. What is your water change schedule?

5. What are the tank mates?

With these answers it will be easier to help.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

And how long have you had your Angels?


----------



## shammydab (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,thanks for the replies i will try and answer as many questions as i can so i can treat the fish correctly.

No1.The tank size is 35 gallon tank.
No2.Tank has been setup for a year now.
No3.Ammonia-0 Nitrate-10 Nitrite-0
No4.I do a 50% water change every weekend.
No5.Other fish in tank are
Blue Rams x3
Black sail Corydoras x1
Bronze Corydoras x1
Cherry Barbs x2


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

You don't need to change that much water. You only need to do 25% - you may be shocking the fish by changing too much water at once.

Are your Barbs nipping at the Angels causing stress? Barbs need to be in a school of 6+. Having just 2 may cause aggression issues with them.

Your Corys also need to be in 6+ as they are also schooling fish.

Are the Rams nipping at the Angels? That could also be what the problem is.

It kinda' looks like it may be bacterial - red line and splotches - but don't quote me on that. I've just read in a few places that sometimes bacterial infections can manifest as red lines/marks....


----------



## Mylou (Oct 28, 2020)

shammydab said:


> Hi,thanks for the replies i will try and answer as many questions as i can so i can treat the fish correctly.
> 
> No1.The tank size is 35 gallon tank.
> No2.Tank has been setup for a year now.
> ...


Did you ever find out what was wrong with your angle fish. I am going through same thing and can find out what it is


----------

